# Costa Rica Field Pics Part 1: Birds



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)

I won't show all of them, but here are some of the birds we saw during our recent Costa Rica trip:


----------



## moloch (Jul 11, 2010)

Fantastic!  Costa Rica has plenty of wonderful birds.  Were the photos from the Pacific coast?  Scarlet Macaws in flight have to be one of the most beautiful (and noisy!) birds.  You did well to get a photo of the Green Honeycreeper.  They don't seem to hold still much.

Regards,
David


----------



## Jmugleston (Jul 11, 2010)

moloch said:


> Fantastic!  Costa Rica has plenty of wonderful birds.  Were the photos from the Pacific coast?  Scarlet Macaws in flight have to be one of the most beautiful (and noisy!) birds.  You did well to get a photo of the Green Honeycreeper.  They don't seem to hold still much.
> 
> Regards,
> David


The pictures are from both the Pacific and Carib coasts. I have some in flight pictures of the macaws (as well as some video). There were a number of them around the hotel.


----------

